# plans



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi There

I am looking for plans to be able to build a patrol boat, somthing like Vospers Azteca or Tenacity, the USS Ashville or a Spica, (Thumb) it would be nice to have a choice, maybe you have somthing even more interesting up your sleve.

regards

Mike.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike:
Don't recognize the flag you are flying. Might have something of interest, PM me.
Bob


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

Found plans for both USS Ashville and USS Cyclone both very reasonable, will have to see what they are like when they arrive.


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi All 
Quick update, the plans arrived yesterday, they are single sheet around 1/100 scale, though it is not quoted, there is a scale rule printed, detail is quite good, not much of a problem on such small ships, and there is plent of referance material out there, for the money, good deal.


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*Plans*

Which are your plan sources ? did you buy it online?

I fail to see a good online plan seller, apart from a few modelling publications


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Vchiu

Try this chap, he builds exceptional models, and sells copies of his drawings, very good quality and very reasonable for price.

http://www.ship-model-today.de/index.htm


----------

